# First Yote with my bow!!!(PICS)



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Shot her at a long 6 yards :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice! I'm going deer hunting in a week in a place where there's tons of coyotes and hopefully I can get one with my bow after I'm done shooting at deer.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Atta boy.... Very nice indeed.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That is some nice bushy tail you nailed out of the Ulen area !!!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hopefully one of many that i saw last night.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work. Great picture!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my goal this year, to call one in and get it with a bow!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

well done


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
It was real exciting for me, i spotted it behind be and i didn't have my bow in my hand so it walked off so i lip squeked it back into range. Very Exciting. Yep it was shot in the Ulen area.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very very respectable!! Nice work


----------

